
SpaceVim – support custom layer after this PR - wsdjeg
https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/pull/104
======
wsdjeg
BTW, SpaceVim is easy to install, one line command:

curl -sLf [https://spacevim.org/install.sh](https://spacevim.org/install.sh) |
bash

------
wsdjeg
I hope more people take a look at SpaceVim, It is a Modular configuration, the
more users, SpaceVim will be better.

